
Lazydocker: A text UI to manage everything Docker - fanf2
https://github.com/jesseduffield/lazydocker
======
bdcravens
Discussed 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20315973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20315973)

